

Job Fair - nazhaque
http://www.techmeetups.com/jobfair
If you're looking for work in London and have experience in Tech. You may want to attend this event while they still have tickets.
======
nazhaque
If you're looking for work in London then why not check out
www.techmeetups.com/jobfair

------
nazhaque
tickets for job-seekers are available via: <http://tmujobfair-lsr-
es2.eventbrite.com/?rank=1>

